
GFI apologizes for false alarm on Samsung keyloggers - woan
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9215396/GFI_apologizes_for_false_alarm_on_Samsung_keyloggers?source=rss_news&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+computerworld%2Fnews%2Ffeed+%28Latest+from+Computerworld%29
======
billybob
TL;DR - The software that "detected" the keyloggger was wrong, and the company
that makes it acknowledged that.

The guy's apology was an actual apology, not spin. That was refreshing.

------
tobylane
I'm not clicking all these links about this bit of news, but I'm not seeing
any headlines about all the other crap OEMs really do put on computers. I was
hoping an event like this might get more attention to all that rubbish we
don't ever want, and we know what it really does unlike most users.

------
Getahobby
This is actually probably going to be great publicity for Samsung - who even
knew they sold workstations and laptops?

------
pjdavis
My favorite part of the old article was

    
    
      The findings are false-positive proof since I have used the tool that discovered it for six years now and I am yet to see it misidentify an item throughout the years.
    
      -M. E. Kabay

